# Possibly Preggo Hairless



## Debra (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello, I recently got a double-rex hairless rat named Louise from a pet store. I was thinking about getting her a friend but uhm... Yeah, she's starting to bulge out. She's very timid and shy so I can't get any decent belly photos and I don't want to stress her out just in case she is pregnant.

Louise's background is that she was being used a pet store to start a hairless colony but she would dispose of every litter. Now I know that hairless rats have problems when it comes to lactating but I also feel that she might have been very stressed out in the store which could have lead her to dispose of her babies. She hasn't shown any aggressive behavior, just very very scared.

This is the best picture I have showing her belly bulging out. I will see if I can't catch her walking up the ramps for a better belly shot.
It seems like especially today vs yesterday, her belly has ballooned out.

Also I did notice her nipples sticking out when I first got her but I thought that could have been explained easily by 1. being hairless and 2. having previous litters. so I didn't even think about the chances of her being preggo.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh yes, very pregnant. Expect babies this week. 
It may be useful to see if you can get a really pregnant female from a pet store. Hairless rats have been known to have problems with babies.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ditto to the above.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

Yep,
She's not a possible preggo. She's a definite preggo.

Give her extra protein. Since she's had babies before and has eaten them.... Be prepared for the worse. As Muttlycrew said, if you can get a really pregnant "furry" female. That would be very helpful.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

As a second comment, I've found that having a second fuzzy pregnant girl even if you have a pregnant fuzzy is a good idea. I just had 2 litters and one mom was attacking the babies (killed three, bit several) and I ended up having the other mom raise both litters and it has worked out great. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Debra (Apr 28, 2013)

Wow I didn't expect so many replies so fast! I was trying to get better belly shots and did manage two.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah, that girl is about to have a bunch of squeaky little companions.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

Debra said:


> Wow I didn't expect so many replies so fast! I was trying to get better belly shots and did manage two.
> View attachment 38417
> View attachment 38425



You always get replies fast in this section. 

Most of the people here don't breed their rats. So, this is the only place to see LOTS OF BABIES!!!! 

BTW It's not required to post pictures of the babies, but it's REALLY APPRECIATED!


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

I just have to say she is adorable!! Best of luck with her and the babies.


----------



## Debra (Apr 28, 2013)

I will call around the stores and see if they have any pregnant females in the back. The petco/petsmart near me only sell males so I'm not sure if they'd be willing to sell me a girl, let alone a pregnant one. 
I'll also ring the store I got Louise from and see if they have any pregnant girls. (I really don't want to do this but if it's best for Louise then so be it.)
Other than that, possibly a feeder-breeder? 

The store that I got Louise from did say her last litter lasted longer. Maybe I could bottle feed if they survive long enough. (That is if I can't find another female)

Louise is in a Petco Rat Manor. Is this cage baby safe? I'll get her a nicer "house" today. I was using the sprite box because she's been pulling in towels and blankets. Right now she has one hand towel, one wash clothe and a pillow case in there plus a few tissues. Looking at it now, I see nesting but before I just thought it was "I'm bald and cold."


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

She doesn't need a nicer house--she can turn the sprite box into a nest as well as a house. 
I wouldn't leave her in the manor, though--it has too many levels. When the wee ones are super small they can end up getting hurt or killed if she tries to move them to an upper level and they wiggle off. It's best to either get a 10 gal aquarium ($10 at most pet stores, with an extra $5 for the screen lid) or build a bin cage so there's only one level and nowhere for the babies to get stuck in bars.


----------



## Debra (Apr 28, 2013)

Alright, I'll get off my rear and head over to the pet store for a ten gallon tank and lid. 
Possibly x2 in case I do manage to get a furry preggo female.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sounds like a plan! While there you can always ask about possible pregnant or nursing females. Your best bet is to get one who is nursing or is about to wean a litter so that you don't have to raise two litters--plus stores tend to be more willing to selll moms who just newly weaned than moms who could give them babies to sell


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah, with those pics it could be any day. Best of luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Debra (Apr 28, 2013)

I have called so many stores today... Ugh.
Most of the stores did not have milking females. The one who did have a milking female was unwilling to sell her or foster her because they breed rats so I understand.
I called the place that I got Louise from and they want me to just bring the babies in to them. (The guy also told me that his other female rat just had babies the other day too.) But they didn't have any females that I could have.

So my options right now are: Let Louise try to raise them or take her babies in to the pet store I got her from. 

I know hairless have problems but I *really* don't want to take her babies there. I'll keep calling around tomorrow, thankfully I live in a fairly big city so there are a lot of pet stores around.

I had to go to work before I was able to get the ten gallon tank but tomorrow is my day off so I'll get it first thing in the morning when the store opens. Hopefully she doesn't pop over night.

To be quite frank, I would rather risk bottle feeding the babies myself than to take them to where I got Louise from. The people aren't bad people but all of her previous litters didn't make it while she was under THEIR care in the first place so I just don't have faith in them at the moment.


----------



## phatdaddy (Feb 3, 2013)

there is a very good chance of her not taking good care or even ignoring the babies, however stranger things have happened. on another note, she is a real gorgeous girly.


----------



## Debra (Apr 28, 2013)

I shot two videos of Louise's stomach. You can see a baby moving around inside her stomach.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

WOW!!!!

Thank you for posting those videos. 

I've never seen a baby rat moving inside the mom before.  That was AWESOME!! 

I hope all goes well with her litter.


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

That was so creepy, but so cool at the same time! Very Awesome videos!!


----------



## Limouri (Apr 19, 2013)

Amazing video! Too cute, Can't wait to see the babies


----------



## Debra (Apr 28, 2013)

She had 8 babies. 2 still born.
I found a local rat breeder who is a real life saver. She has a milking female who just had a litter a few days ago so if it looks like Louise can't handle it I will take Louise's babies to her. I know this breeder will do the very besy for the babies.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Debra (Apr 28, 2013)

We are waiting 1 hour to see if the babies will have a milk band, if not I will be taking the babies to the breeder.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

Congratulations on the new arrivals. 

I really hope she's able to take care of them. If she can't or won't, I'm glad you were able to find a foster mom. 

I've heard of few hairless rats that were great mothers. So, there's always a chance.  

Maybe this time, she'll be able to properly care for them.


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

Congrats on the babies! 

I hope she takes care of them, but that is awesome you found someone that has a nursing momma just in case.


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

Was just about to say from the youtube video that she looks like she is about to pop. Then read the next page that she had given birth  Congrats - hope she takes care of them. Maybe in her new environment she might be different and be the perfect mommy.

Any photos of the babies??


----------



## karip (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow, the video is crazy cool!

Glad she made it ok through the birth and glad too that you have a backup plan for the babies. Hope they are all ok and healthy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## preciouscreature (Feb 13, 2013)

Awwww cutie Mama! Good luck!!


----------



## preciouscreature (Feb 13, 2013)

And yes, thank you for the videos!


----------



## Debra (Apr 28, 2013)

After waiting a hour, the babies did not have a milk band so I took the babies to the breeder. The babies were quickly fostered by another female rat who took to grooming and nursing them right away so it looks like they will be in very good hands.

Louise gave me quite the scare. She was bleeding a fair amount after the birth. The rat vet near me has closed today so I have been watching her very closely. She seems to be okay. There hasn't been any signs of blood in hours now. She's been nibbling on food and moving around some what. I covered her cage with a blue fleece blanket so I could spot any blood easier and she promptly scruffed up a house in it before I could put the box back in. 

Here's one very tired Louise poking her head out to see what I am doing.








One more just because... awww she fell asleep.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm glad to hear the babies will be doing fine. 

Taking them to the breeder was the best thing to do for them, since Louise wasn't feeding them. 

Louise looks like a very sweet rat. 

Hopefully the bleeding, after giving birth, is normal. She looks very happy, asleep in her blanket. I think she knows she's loved.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Such cool videos! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh glad everything worked out! Maybe you can have some of the babies back to keep her company through the rest of her happy days!!


----------



## Debra (Apr 28, 2013)

Two of the babies have sadly passed away despite her best efforts. 
There are 4 left, 2 girls and 2 boys. The breeder will be keeping one boy and I will be getting the two girls back when they are weaned to live with Louise. The last boy will be adopted out to a loving home.
The breeder suspects that 1 girl and 1 boy will be hairless like Louise and the other two will be rexes, possibly double rexes whose hair will fall out later.


----------



## Debra (Apr 28, 2013)

Picture of the babies!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Debra (Apr 28, 2013)

The breeder sent this picture today. All four are going strong. 2 capped. One hooded. One masked. 
One cap and one hood are the girls. The masked and other hood are the boys. She is keeping the masked. 

The female hooded is going to be bald like Louise. The others might get fur that will later fall out. Time will tell!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oooh, so cute!


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

Adorable! 

My "hairless" girls are double rexes, they lose their hair and then it grows back. It so funny some of the patterns that that their hair grows. Its like having a different ratty every week. ^_^


----------



## Reikiru (Apr 9, 2013)

aww they are so lovely!


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

They're beautiful.


----------



## Bluelilly (Apr 4, 2013)

Awwwww so happy everything worked out !!


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

They are beautiful! Louise should be very proud!


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

YAY!!! Such cute babies!


----------



## Debra (Apr 28, 2013)

Two more pictures!







The masked is a boy that the breeder is keeping. The black capped is a girl and has fur!! 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








The capped boy who will be adopted to a loving home and a sneaky lil hooded girl hiding in the middle. She is bald like her momma Louise.

I am keeping both girls. I can't wait to bring them home in a few weeks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yay! So glad they're doing well! Can't wait for the babies to be reintroduced to mommy!


----------



## Debra (Apr 28, 2013)

Everyone's eyes opened today! I got to go visit them today at the breeder's place too. She and the foster momma rat are doing a fantastic job. Louise's babies are as big as their week older foster siblings.













I will be taking home both lil girls which are the hooded, who looks like she is going to be hairless when that thin peach fuzz falls out and the very furry very dark black capped with blaze.


----------



## PandaBruja (Feb 10, 2013)

This is such a heartwarming story and Louise is just a doll! Yay shes got a furry baby to keep her warm


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Awww, the babies are really adorable! Congratulations to you and Louise!


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

Aww!

The babies are too cute!

I'm glad everything worked out


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

They really are so super cute!

Has the last little boy already found a loving home?


----------



## Debra (Apr 28, 2013)

Yep!
The breeder has decided to keep both of the boys. They'll be very well taken care of stud muffins.

Not too much longer until I get the girls. So excited.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Debra (Apr 28, 2013)

I have brought home the babies and posted their pictures in a new thread here:
http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?78537-From-1-to-8-Rats


----------

